# New E-Maxx, batteries, and chargers questions?



## mako (Sep 17, 2001)

Just got a new e-maxx, 2 Traxxas Intellipeak chargers, and 6 3000 nimh batteries for my son for Christmas. And I have a few questions?

How long do new batteries take to charge?
After using them in the emaxx, how long will they take to charge?
Should they cool 2 hours before recharging?
How long will the e-maxx run on 2 fully charged batteries?
How many batteries should I have for a days usage?
Thanks very much as I am clueless and new to rc!


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

How long do new batteries take to charge?
After using them in the emaxx, how long will they take to charge?
Should they cool 2 hours before recharging?
How long will the e-maxx run on 2 fully charged batteries?
How many batteries should I have for a days usage?
Thanks very much as I am clueless and new to rc!


3000's take 35 to 40 minutes on a 5 amp charge.
if you run the batteries till it slows down. it will take about the same time to charge again. plus or minus 10 minutes.
yes let the batteries and motors cool. 
should have about 7 to 12 minutes of runtime. if your running full throttle alot then you will be lucky to get 7 minutes.
you should run each set of batteries only two times a day. 

when the servo saver quits, buy a kimbrough servo saver. when the slipper clutch, buy a robinson or kippster.
keep an eye on the axles and driveshafts. they will twist and break. good upgrade are the MIP axles and driveshafts. tmaxx driveshafts are not the same set.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

1. depends on how many amps you charge them at. at 4 amps, I am guessing about 30-40 minutes (someone with first-hand experiance with those batteries and charger should be able to help you because I get that estimate from a charger that decided to quit and is with MRC right now)
2. again, it depends on how much you run them out. Some guys on here talk about dead shorting, but because I get the feeling your son isnt going to race, just peaking the batteries a while after you use them would do fine. again, anywhere from 30-40 minutes
3. There is no specific time you should wait prior to recharging; I usually just wait untill the batteries have reached room temperature
4. depends. Full out racing, about 7-10 minutes; just goofing around jumping curbs and stuff, 10-25 minutes. also depends on how much the 3000mAH cells hold (not allways 3000mAH, but usually close)
5. As many as you can. I would usually go though two packs (one "run" because the emaxx uses two packs) before getting bored and decideing to do something else, but if your son gets hooked, keep the packs chargin'. In theory, you can have alot of time because you can be charging one set of packs, charging another set, and letting another set cool.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I agree with all that has been said so far except one thing...
Nimh batteries can be used all day. Let them cool...no specific time, just make sure they are cool. Charge them up and go again. 
I run my race pack all day.. practice, and 4 races. 
Run time depends on the conditions. 
Running a lot in grass, Reverse to forward slams, running only in high gear... all these will drain them quickly. You will easily get 10 min on average of run time. 
The lower amperage rate you charge at.. the longer the run time. If your amp rate on your chargers is adjustable. I would recommend 4 or 4.5 amps. that will give you a good balance between performance and run time.
Go to the main page of this site... 
There is a LOT of useful information in the RC101 section.
Hope this helps!!!
Dan


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

OK, I'm gonna answer the questions too so you have another opinion.

1. How long do new batteries take to charge?
I think you'll be looking at about 50-55 minutes, the Intellipeak Pulse chargers have a NiMh charge rate of 3amps (I always charge higher on mine) and a lower charge rate will net you more run time with the truck.

2. After using them in the emaxx, how long will they take to charge?
Recharge time will be about the same 50-55 minutes.

3. Should they cool 2 hours before recharging?
Thay don't have to. If you have a small fan you can put them in front of it to cool them faster, as soon as they reach room temperature you can re-charge them.

4. How long will the e-maxx run on 2 fully charged batteries?
3000s? I think the estimates of 7-10 minutes of hard running are correct, you will probably get the 10 -15 because you'll be learning & just driving it around.

5. How many batteries should I have for a days usage?
Depends on what you call a day! you bought 6 packs, that's 3 runs at say 13 minutes each, total 39 minutes. But you really need to let the motors cool a little too so say a 10 minute (generous amount of time) break between packs with the truck under a fan now you have 59 minutes used, 1 hour. It will take 2hrs 45 min to charge all 6 packs on 2 chargers, assuming you charge all packs before starting to run. you would probably need 12 packs or so to continuously run pack after pack after pack (allowing cool down & re-charge) all day long. 

5b. Thanks very much as I am clueless and new to rc!
No problem. There are some caviats here though. Cooling is subjective and can be excellerated with the use of a fan. The motors won't get as hot running slowly for 15 minutes as they would running all out for 7 minutes so cool down time will be less. Temperatures are all measured with your fingers, nothing should get so hot that it burns you (if it does, there is a problem!). The motors and batteries will get hot, the batteries after a run will make a nice hand warmer if you got cold hands, and the motors will be hot, but you should be able to put a finger on them for a second or two without burning.

Before you go out on the first run, inspect the truck, make sure all the parts are tight (twist and pull on it a little). Pull the gear cover off and make sure the pinions are tight on the motor shafts (use the included allen wrenches). The tires are not glued to the rims, for just starting out it may not matter to you, but if you want to get maximum traction you should glue them to the rims with super glue. Just a few drops around the bead is all that is necessary, enought to keep the tire on and the rim from slipping inside the tire.

Have a great time! 

Tom.


----------



## mako (Sep 17, 2001)

Thanks for the great replies, big help. One other question after I fully charge the batteries can they sit a week and retain full charge.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Since they are NiMh, it won't hurt them, but they *may* fall off a little and require re-peak before you use them.

How you store batteries is a matter of choice and opinion, there are alot of different opinions out there, some say store them discharged, some say fully charged, others say partially charged. I run mine and put them away until I want to use them again, then I charge them back up. My packs have lasted a long time doing this. Are they still in "tip-top" condition? probably not, but they still perform well. That's why it's "choice" and opinion!


----------

